# Mimosa Tree



## muddoc (May 24, 2012)

Can anybody tell me if Mimosa Trees are toxic or safe for torts. I am thinking about planting one in my tort pen. Thanks in advance for your responses.


----------



## JoesMum (May 24, 2012)

Mimosa is toxic and should not be fed.

You can look up plants and trees in the Tortoise Table Plant database


----------



## Yvonne G (May 24, 2012)

Hi Tim:

The leaves and bark of the mimosa tree are used in folk medicine, however, the seeds inside the pods are quite toxic. The tortoises seem to know this. I have a large mimosa tree that hangs over my Russian, desert and sulcata pens, dropping leaves, flowers and seed pods in all the pens. The tortoises don't eat them.


----------



## muddoc (May 24, 2012)

JoesMum said:


> Mimosa is toxic and should not be fed.
> 
> You can look up plants and trees in the Tortoise Table Plant database



Thanks. What a shame. I have one on my property and I love how fast they grow, and how beautiful they are in bloom. I knew there was a list somewhere on here, but I couldn't find it. Thanks for the link.



emysemys said:


> Hi Tim:
> 
> The leaves and bark of the mimosa tree are used in folk medicine, however, the seeds inside the pods are quite toxic. The tortoises seem to know this. I have a large mimosa tree that hangs over my Russian, desert and sulcata pens, dropping leaves, flowers and seed pods in all the pens. The tortoises don't eat them.



Thanks Yvonne. I'll leave it out, and just admire the one I have that is not near the pen.


----------



## JoesMum (May 24, 2012)

emysemys said:


> I have a large mimosa tree that hangs over my Russian, desert and sulcata pens, dropping leaves, flowers and seed pods in all the pens. The tortoises don't eat them.


I have a Yew tree in my garden with small round, red berries that are VERY poisonous. Joe has never touched those despite having an obsession with anything circular and red. When cherries are in season he tries to grab the windfalls before I get to them and he gets so obsessed he'll try to eat red circles printed on newspaper, but he never touches the Yew.

You do wonder how they know.


----------

